# Shop Photos



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Well after getting that new Unisaw, I decided that I had to get that dust collection system that I have owned for about three years connected. What a pain in the a......er.....rump that is. Installing ducting is not my idea of woodworking. But along with this saw, dust collection is a must. Anyway taking pictures of my progress, I figured that some of you might like to see where I play when I get the chance. The shop/garage is quite messed up, having to remove an awful lot of stuff to install the ducting, plus because it is winter time, I have a lot of items in here that otherwise would be outside. My plans are to build an outfeed table and a new router table. I have installed the duct for the router table to be at the end of the saw. I do have plans for projects in the near future and as long as I do not have to travel much in the near future, I may actually get to enjoy making more sawdust. As you can see, I do have a collection of toys to play with, along with woodworking, I also enjoy finding old tools, cleaning, repairing and displaying them. Because of mu job, (working for the US Navy), I have to travel. That provides me with a unique opportunity. I have tools here that I have bought in many places of the world. Most recently an old hand plane from just outside Sydney Aust., a little antique shop on the side of the road. I have planes I aquired in Japan, a square I found in Korea, a ruller from Italy, so on and so on. All of them a treasure.Anyway, I do not get to play in my shop as much as I would like, but I guess that is why I do enjoy the time I do get to be there. So here is my shop. Enjoy Robbie


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jimmie you forgot to post the pictures. ;-)


----------



## Bychen (Dec 28, 2008)

?
I'm probably stupid, I cannot find any photos.

Ducting is on my wish list. I'm using hose between my machines, would be nice to have them connected all the time. 
My latest addition to the workshop is automatic start of my dust collector when i switch on any one of my machines.

// Anders
//Anders


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry everyone, I did try to post the pictures but was unsucessful, will try again.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I am still unable to post pictures, I do not know what a security token is nor why it is missing?


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

*Maybe they will work now.*



robersonjr said:


> Well after getting that new Unisaw, I decided that I had to get that dust collection system that I have owned for about three years connected. What a pain in the a......er.....rump that is. Installing ducting is not my idea of woodworking. But along with this saw, dust collection is a must. Anyway taking pictures of my progress, I figured that some of you might like to see where I play when I get the chance. The shop/garage is quite messed up, having to remove an awful lot of stuff to install the ducting, plus because it is winter time, I have a lot of items in here that otherwise would be outside. My plans are to build an outfeed table and a new router table. I have installed the duct for the router table to be at the end of the saw. I do have plans for projects in the near future and as long as I do not have to travel much in the near future, I may actually get to enjoy making more sawdust. As you can see, I do have a collection of toys to play with, along with woodworking, I also enjoy finding old tools, cleaning, repairing and displaying them. Because of mu job, (working for the US Navy), I have to travel. That provides me with a unique opportunity. I have tools here that I have bought in many places of the world. Most recently an old hand plane from just outside Sydney Aust., a little antique shop on the side of the road. I have planes I aquired in Japan, a square I found in Korea, a ruller from Italy, so on and so on. All of them a treasure.Anyway, I do not get to play in my shop as much as I would like, but I guess that is why I do enjoy the time I do get to be there. So here is my shop. Enjoy Robbie


Let's see if these post now.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

*More Pictures*

The rest of the photos.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jimmie,

I suggest you download "Paint.Net", it's free, will allow you to resize the photo's if needed and quite easy to upload to the forums. 

You should be able to upload your pics through the "manage attachments" button.

If you're still having difficulty or receiving that "security token" message, contact Mark or members of the Moderation team. 

You must have been posting at the same time of my reply. Very nice shop an some lovely "toys".  I'm jealous of the room you have.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Ken, Ill try that. I did only download 4 pictures at a time without problems this time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jimmie

Now that's what I call a home shop 
Vice nice  I want one  

====



robersonjr said:


> The rest of the photos.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That's not a shop.... it's a tool shrine 

Wow! Just look at the wall of fames.... I mean planes! If that don't make ya drool nothing will :'(

That's about the best man cave anyone could ask for!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice setup, Jimmie!


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Jimmie,

I want to be you when I grow up,

Ralph


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW!!! what a play room --- need a good friend..??? I am willing to try and be a good friend!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Holy cow Jimmie, I see you are a collector! OF EVERYTHING! 
I wanna play in your sandbox!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

5 stars in my book Jimmie.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You got my attention, one nice shop


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

It was well worth the wait for the pictures, Jimmie. That is one nice shop, you lucky dog... :shout:


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I forgot to look at the DCF setup, I was too busy looking at the museum on the walls. Great shop!

But....... what do you do with the single-trees?


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

I've been to Fallon alot in my past, now I understand the dust cloud. Jimmie did it. Thats a very nice shop. I thought that was an Air force base? my mistake.


----------

